#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддизм в странах >  > > >  >  > Израиль >  > > >  >  >  Дхарма для детей в Хайфе

## Дина Динуш

Подробности здесь:
Дхарма для детей

----------

Pannyaanatta Armeniave (26.08.2009), Марица (31.08.2009), Слава Эркин (27.08.2009)

----------


## Слава Эркин

Дина, огромное спасибо.
Пусть благословение Вашего уважаемого Учителя и Ваша благая октивность станут опорой многим детям на севере Израиля ( и взрослым).

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (28.08.2009), Марица (31.08.2009)

----------


## Дина Динуш

Спасибо, будем рады вас видеть.

----------

